# Joint issues



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi guys

I took my puppy to the vet this week because his front legs are bending awkwardly, his last joint before getting to his paw is always bent downwards, he is limping a lot, so the vet gave him a shot and told me to give him vitamins, and change his food.

Anyway, I was wondering if any of you has experienced this kind of problem with any of your dogs, if you can give any kind of advice on how to ease his joint pain or get him healthy quicker, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you post pictures?did he say what it was? sounds like knuckling from the way you described it. there is alot of info in this thread here you may want to read through it ,
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/38296-um-questions-please-help.html


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's exactly what he has, he did say what it was, but i am from Mexico and I don't really know the term in english so i just tried to describe it. Thank you for the link.

Do you have any advice?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

best advice is in that link , scroll down to pitbullmamas post and she explains what to do in detail.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

limit his activity,...let him rest for a week as much as possible and give him adult food....puppy food sometimes makes em grow too fast and joints fall behind


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

Got it.

Thanks!


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

One last question, is this a one time thing or can it still happen even after it's been fixed once?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i've only seen knuckling in pups


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

jmqc19 said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what he has, he did say what it was, but i am from Mexico and I don't really know the term in english so i just tried to describe it. Thank you for the link.
> 
> Do you have any advice?


Dime en espanol, yo te puedo ayudar.

Tell me in spanish, i can help you.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

SMiGGs said:


> Dime en espanol, yo te puedo ayudar.
> 
> Tell me in spanish, i can help you.


Nada, la patita se le estaba doblando asi: http://i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac273/MMZero2009/IMG_6422.jpg

Pero al parecer ya se compuso, le cambie el alimento y le compre una pasta que me recomendo el veterinario, al parecer ya se le enderezaron las patitas, solo me preguntaba si esto es algo recurrente, si esposible que le pueda volver a pasar o si ya puedo dejar de preocuparme?

As I said before he was having problems with his front legs, you can see it in the picture I pasted above, I got that pic from another post, I hope that's ok, anyway, seems like he is better now, his legs got straighten out, I gave him some kind of paste from a tube the vet recommended and changed his kibble, I just want to know if this is a recurrent thing, could this happen again or can i stop worrying now?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

jmqc19 said:


> Nada, la patita se le estaba doblando asi: http://i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac273/MMZero2009/IMG_6422.jpg
> 
> Pero al parecer ya se compuso, le cambie el alimento y le compre una pasta que me recomendo el veterinario, al parecer ya se le enderezaron las patitas, solo me preguntaba si esto es algo recurrente, si esposible que le pueda volver a pasar o si ya puedo dejar de preocuparme?
> 
> As I said before he was having problems with his front legs, you can see it in the picture I pasted above, I got that pic from another post, I hope that's ok, anyway, seems like he is better now, his legs got straighten out, I gave him some kind of paste from a tube the vet recommended and changed his kibble, I just want to know if this is a recurrent thing, could this happen again or can i stop worrying now?


Okay so he is knuckling over and once it is corrected it should not reoccur. I've only seen it in puppies. He needs to be fed a lower protein food but if he is getting better then it sounds like you have it under control. Just keep him on the lower protein for awhile. My girl experienced this as well though it was mild. I had her on a food that was 36% protein and once I switched her to 26% adult it fixed. Also keep your pup off hard wood and tile or cement floors. That will also help to get the knuckling to correct itself


----------

